# Blocking voip phone from router?



## mlclau (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to disable access for a voip phone which is connected through my router at home. I'm currently using a TP-LINK Wireless Router WR340G. The phone is a Samsung SMT-W6100.

My basic understanding is that I should block the port which the phone is using - but i'm not sure if:

i) it is the port I should be trying to disable 
ii) how I can do this on my router _and_
iii) how to find out which port the phone is using.

Would any of you be able to guide me through this? I'm quite a beginner when it comes to router settings/networking so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unplug the phone connection, that will disable it! :smile:

You can also disable it by blocking it's MAC address in the router's configuration.


----------



## mlclau (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks John. 

How do I find the MAC address of the phone on my router? What should I be looking for? I don't want to disable other computers connected to my network!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you look in the DHCP connection table in the router, you'll see all the devices connected, the phone should be identifiable there. For example, here's mine with two wireless stations connected.


----------

